# Great Deal on Natural, Boneless Chicken Breast (USA only) - $1.69 a pound.



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I just wanted to post a really neat program a friend told me about last night. The company is called Zaycon Foods and apparently they do a yearly deal on 40 pound cases of boneless breast. For my area, the program runs through a local church and the chicken will be available for pickup Nov. 2nd. It may be different for your region.

Zaycon Foods - Home

Right now they are doing a chicken breast deal where they are selling 40 pound cases of boneless breast to the public for $1.69 a pound. I see they sell other stuff like bacon and fish, but those deals weren't available in my area.

I am a pretty hardcore bargain shopper so I know that in my region (NE USA) boneless breast never goes below $1.99 a pound anymore. I also rarely find it on the shelf with those magical markdown coupons either. This also sounds like this is a quality, local chicken breast free of hormones, etc.

Below is a link to the program. They do have a referral program for everyone who registers. Feel free to use my referral code or not, it's not my primary reason for telling you guys about this program.

I bought two 40 pound cases last night and plan to buy a third just to put away some canned chicken in my non-refrigerated storage.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

We have something similar in our area where bulk food is distributed after orders are placed. Mainly churches are doing this and I haven't heard anything in awhile about it, but thanks for joggin my memory so I can check.

From the link you gave, I found the link for the locations in each state: Zaycon Foods - Event Locations Hopefully this company will blow sams club and put schwanns to shame. What was it, 15% increase in food prices next year because farmers had to prematurely slaughter their livestock due to the drought this year, thus pushing prices higher next year?


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Right now meat prices are staying relatively stable/decreasing a little because of the mass slaughtering going on, but you're right, prices are headed back upward eventually. If people don't have freezers and a pressure canner, now is a great time to invest and put back some meat.

I recently looked into the LDS cannery program as well. Unfortunately the nearest one for me is 3 hours away. Not really worth it given the price of gas. Here's the LDS Cannery list if anyone is interested: Home Storage Center Locations

And here is their price list: http://providentliving.org/bc/provi...1_HSC_OrderFormUS_EngNov2011_pdf.pdf?lang=eng


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Good thing I learned how to can this year. I am seeing canning prices half off in supermarkets for overstock reasons right now. Good time to stock up.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Really? I'm so jealous!!! I've been looking everywhere for canning deals! Those jars are a great investment for when TSHTF. My next big prepper purchase is going to be a case of Tattler lids.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Good call preppermama, Tattler lids are reusable, right?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

preppermama what is the referral code? I was registering and clicked off by accident, they have deliveries within 20 miles of me in Cedar Springs MI.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> preppermama what is the referral code? I was registering and clicked off by accident, they have deliveries within 20 miles of me in Cedar Springs MI.


Don't worry about the referral code. Just by clicking my link above, I think it will link you to me. I'm not worried about it. LOL. I already ordered my chicken :lol:


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

PrepperRecon.com said:


> Good call preppermama, Tattler lids are reusable, right?


Yup, they are reusable and BPA free.


----------

